# Odd Job



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it that I need to get the Job in my specific skill during the first 6months stay? or Can I go ahead by getting an Odd Job and apply for PR visa? And later try for my skillset job? Please clarify.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your post is too unclear as to understand your real intentions (and give a meaningful answer).
But what you can or cannot do is determined by the type of visa you have. Ask the embassy, they will be able to clarify!


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

beppi said:


> Your post is too unclear as to understand your real intentions (and give a meaningful answer).
> But what you can or cannot do is determined by the type of visa you have. Ask the embassy, they will be able to clarify!


Sorry for being unclear. I mean with Job seeker visa(which I understand is that a person is allowed to search for jobs in Germany for six months duration and gets a PR after getting a job) can a person apply for odd jobs and get a PR?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Sorry for being unclear. I mean with Job seeker visa(which I understand is that a person is allowed to search for jobs in Germany for six months duration and gets a PR after getting a job) can a person apply for odd jobs and get a PR?


What do you mean by odd jobs? Unqualified? Temporary?

If you mean unqualified jobs then I doubt it, as the department of employment still have to approve the issuance of the work permit.

The jobseeker visa is issued on the basis of your qualifications and specialised skills to fill vacancies in shortage occupations, not to recruit shelf stackers.

If you mean temporary jobs, then that MIGHT work for a temporary permit for the duration of the job but I imagine it could be difficult to convince the authorities.


----------

